# Router fun = time saver



## Rorban1 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am fairly new to woodworking and I'm currently building an entry table I designed. It is something simple since I only have a few tools. I drew up a design in autocad and starting making the table out of 3/4 BC plywood and 2x4s. Cheap and simple to start with in my opinion is the way to go before I start turning real wood into scraps.

Anyway, I started the table top and my wife wanted rounded corners so people don't walk into the table while coming through the door. Alright, no problem. A friend of mine recently moved from a house to an apartment so he brought me over a barely used router with some bits. Sweet, another tool to play with. 

I began cutting the rounded corners with a jigsaw to get them close without tearing out the top. I have never used a router before in my life, so I was like why not? I was able to get even closer to my line with the router. Cut through the plywood like butter. Much like using the mill and CNC at work. Simply awesome! And less sanding to perfect my curve! I went from sanding off maybe 1/2 of material to my line to sanding off about 1/16" to 1/8". 

Just thought I would share this experience with everyone. And like I said, I can probably count the tools I have with my two hands. :lolol:

Ryan


----------

